# Spanien: Fischen bei Aguilas/Alicante



## angler0507 (13. Dezember 2004)

Tach Leute, habe gerade eine Mail von meiner Süssen bekommen. Sie will anscheinend die Sommerferien mit mir in Spanien verbringen. Auszug aus ihrer Mail: "der Ort heisst Aguilas liegt im Süd-Osten in der Nähe von Alicante fast direkt am Meer. Angeln kann man im Meer".  
Mehr weiss ich auch nicht. War jemand von euch schon mal in der Ecke. Taugt das Fischen dort was? Gibts dort auch nette Binnengewässer? Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar...


----------



## angler0507 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spanien: Fischen bei Aguilas/Alicante*

Oh Leute, macht mich nicht schwach. Kennt sich in dieser Region keiner aus? 
Im AB auf solche Fragen keine Antworten zu bekommen, heisst meines Erachtens so viel wie: Taucht nichts, die Gegend...  
Dann will ich da auch nicht hin. Wie soll ich das nur meiner Freundin erklären? |kopfkrat


----------



## ChristophL (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spanien: Fischen bei Aguilas/Alicante*

Nur weil die keiner kennt, heißt das noch lange nichts, dass es nichts taugt.

Man kann im Mittelmeerraum immer gut angeln, egal wo man ist (solange es am Meer ist).

Südlich von Alicante sind Reisanbaugebiete -> dort kann man auf Karpfen (Wildkarpfen) und Flußbarsche angeln.

Ist aber nen paar Kilometer zu fahren. Sagt dir Denia was ?

mfg
Christoph


----------



## angler0507 (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spanien: Fischen bei Aguilas/Alicante*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil die keiner kennt, heißt das noch lange nichts, dass es nichts taugt.
> 
> Man kann im Mittelmeerraum immer gut angeln, egal wo man ist (solange es am Meer ist).
> 
> ...



Klar, war etwas übertrieben. Aber es ist doch so: Wenn irgendwo auf der Welt ein Tümpel existiert, der interessant für Angler ist, kennt ihn garaniert irgendeiner im AB. Die AB-Gemeinschaft ist nahezu allwissend 

Ich kenne mich in Spanien so gut wie gar nicht aus. Hatte bisher einfach keine Zeit, mich schlau zu machen und habe so erstmal den bequemen Weg übers AB genommen. Deshalb sagt mir auch Denia nichts.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich als Atlantik-, Skandinavien und Bretagne-Fan gewisse Vorurteile gegenüber dem Angeln im Mittelmeer habe. Finde das ziemlich langweilig – zumindest vom Ufer aus. Ausser Meeräschen habe ich da noch nie was gescheites gefangen beziehungsweise erlebt, dass dort etwas gescheites gefangen wurde. Aber ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen...
  |wavey:


----------



## Adrian* (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spanien: Fischen bei Aguilas/Alicante*

Da kann man doch auf diese Sailfisch und so angeln mein ich...ich kann da nochmal nachgucken... #c


----------



## angler0507 (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Spanien: Fischen bei Aguilas/Alicante*

Sailfish wird vom Ufer wohl etwas schwierig, denke ich


----------

